

The C10k problem: time for web servers to handle ten thousand clients - hhm
http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html

======
axod
This is a really really old page. Interesting for historical reasons, but the
limit isn't really there any more.

~~~
abstractbill
I agree the limit shouldn't be there, but the majority of web servers in
common use don't use these techniques and so still top out at a few hundred
connections, for whatever reason...

~~~
axod
Sure. It's not a hard problem any more, but as you say, a lot of web servers
still haven't had the pressure/motivation to fix it yet. Presumably some of
that is due to so much being built on top of apache etc, they have come to
rely on 1 thread/process per connection, so it's hard to change from that.

------
inklesspen
It doesn't seem to mention yaws, the Erlang web server.

<http://www.sics.se/~joe/apachevsyaws.html>

~~~
wmf
The C10K page is historical; it's about 5 years old. Now that the Web serving
problem has been solved there's not much point in updating the page.

~~~
inklesspen
Why was it posted, then?

